# Just for fun, a test of your geography skills



## Yarddog (Dec 22, 2019)

They say we Americans are pretty bad when it comes to Geography, so heres a little fun test. An interactive map puzzle of both Europe and Africa. 
I finished at 92 % on the African Continent and 79% on the European quiz, though I have to admit I had taken this a few times about 6 months ago and was hitting about 50 %.
Good luck!

Europe: Countries

Africa: Countries


----------



## shockedcanadian (Dec 23, 2019)

Honestly, I hardly know where Canada is.

I've improved a great deal over the last few years, but still not too familiar with smaller nations locations.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm sure I would flunk miserably.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 23, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> I'm sure I would flunk miserably.




Well, its a pretty easy exercise to learn on, it gives you the answers eventually.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Damn...I suck
Only 60 percent in Europe

Don’t know Eastern Europe


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Damn...I suck
> Only 60 percent in Europe
> 
> Don’t know Eastern Europe


Only got 3 of the Yugoslav breakaways wrong but I got the rest cause clicking on those wrong ones gives you there name )


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...I suck
> ...


I kept getting in the right area but couldn’t pick the right country


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2020)

In community college I took a world map quiz got 93 out of 100 right most of the ones I missed were in Africa and those little countries next to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2020)

I really don't know the yugo old countries and san mateo only got liechenstien cause it was late in the game.
I also can mix up the 3 Baltic Countries which I did not do this time. But I play LOTS of WW2 war games so Europe main countries are easy.


----------



## Elton (Jan 11, 2020)

I got 73% in Europe, but only got 22% in Africa


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 11, 2020)

I missed Delaware


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 12, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> I missed Delaware




Come on, Delaware isnt even in this solar system!


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 12, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...I suck
> ...




The Balkans and east Europe were tough. I also didn't realize how big Ukraine and Belarus are. Seemed like a pretty user friendly way to learn some of this stuff anyways


----------



## ESay (Jan 12, 2020)

100% per cent in Europe and 75% in Africa. 

I can share a secret with you how you can get such a score regarding Europe. You should live there)) 

But I got only 60% regarding the states of the US.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2020)

Elton said:


> I got 73% in Europe, but only got 22% in Africa



If the countries weren't on the 1970's Risk game board I probably won't know what they are now.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Jan 31, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...I suck
> ...



Yep.  The Balkans threw me for a loop as well.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 31, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> They say we Americans are pretty bad when it comes to Geography, so heres a little fun test. An interactive map puzzle of both Europe and Africa.
> I finished at 92 % on the African Continent and 79% on the European quiz, though I have to admit I had taken this a few times about 6 months ago and was hitting about 50 %.
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


I do pretty well as I was once a geodetic surveyor and lived out of a suitcase for three years or so. And I traveled a bunch in business across Europe and Asia too. I may have been to places you've never heard of.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 12, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> They say we Americans are pretty bad when it comes to Geography, so heres a little fun test. An interactive map puzzle of both Europe and Africa.
> I finished at 92 % on the African Continent and 79% on the European quiz, though I have to admit I had taken this a few times about 6 months ago and was hitting about 50 %.
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


68% on Europe.


----------

